# Barking



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

OK I think this is becoming a problem. Marvin (almost 5 months) spends these nice late summer days on the screened porch. When a dog barks, or passes by, or someone goes down the street, he barks. He seems to be doing this more and more, and it is more and more annoying. 

I heard someone say that you need to teach them to bark, so you can teach them to NOT bark. I think my method so far isn't helping, to lure him away, tell him he's a good boy when he's quiet for a few seconds, and treat him. This seems to have no affect. I know this isn't quite right!

What are your experiences with Havs? Any luck discouraging barking?

Carol


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Carol,

Marvin is adorable! I think barking is something we all deal with, there is some past good threads on barking. If you go to search and put in barking, you will probably have lots to read.

At our house we work on "No barking" "It is OK" alot. The dog by nature wants to alert us, so I am ok with that, but if they keep barking....that is when I say " no barking, tell them it is ok." If they keep barking, get more demanding on your "No Barking."


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I understand this one. Smarty recently has decided she is a guard dog. Ice dropping, leaves falling, wind blowing.....she is letting me know and will not stop. Her main thing is when my DH has company and they are downstairs. She will not be quiet. We are working on it but nothing that can help anyone at this time.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My understanding is that they have decided it is their job to protect us. We need to assure them that we are alpha and we have everything under control and take away their burden of responsibility--- I have yet to accomplish this--- So I too will keep checking on this to see if anyone has the magic answer.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

There are so many threads on 'barking' in the forum, that I can't even begin to say what's worked or hasn't worked for some, or for me. It would be a good idea to do a search on barking and if you have time, to browse through all those posts. 

I know we are still having barking issues with Ricky and it's driving me nuts !! :frusty: The barking late at night and even during the night is disrupting everyone's sleep and getting us quite annoyed. We use a citronella spray collar on him, but I dont' like having him wear it all night because I'm worried about something happening - either the battery, he could choke, I dunno! It's very unlikely, but still I worry. sigh........ 

What I'd like is a quick fix! lol I can only keep him distracted for so long. I do have other things to do. lol

Anyway, hopefully, you'll find something in those other threads that you could try with Marvin. Good luck, Carol!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

With Quincy--
He barks when someone comes in the door or approaches outside,and has been on occasion barking at other dogs(depends on the situation).So far,it has not been a real problem,but after a bark or two,I think that's good.I don't want him barking several times...so I've been just using the word "quiet".I very assertively tell him "Quiet".Most of the time he gets the message.
:laugh:Remember though--I have a sheltie:laugh:
He has heard the word "Quiet "probably more then most havs would in several lifetimes!Excessive barking drives me nuts!I have neighbors who have a hunting dog that barks almost non-stop.It is brain-numbing at best:brick:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm not at all sure Smarty is telling me anything, I think she letting the world know she is there and proud of it.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer does not bark at all.. only time he barks is when he is fighting with himself in the mirror... or if he gets realy excited wile playing he will let out a few squeaky barks.. lol.. 

Last weekend on the way back from the cottage we stopped into a KFC / Taco Bell restaurant and I brought him in - inside his crate.. After about 1 or 2 minutes he started barking like CRAZY!!! I didnt even know he could bak like this..lol I have no idea what got him so mental?!?! So the manager asked us to take him outside NOW!! it was pretty enbarassing..lol.. Then he continued his barking outside for another few minutes... And he has not barked since... 

Why would he go so nuts in KFC/Taco Bell???

Ryan


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Racquet developed a barking issue anytime he is alone or just wants attention.
I tried various methods and just saying quiet when I am out of the room and taking a rolled up magazine and making a banging sounds at the same time seems to work.
In the loved dog book they said to spray the dog in the face with water. I tired it once and it only helped for a short time. I thought it would create fear. So far the loud noise and quiet is the trick. The barking is now just a whimper sound. I found sitting in a room nearby at first using this method helped, then moving into different rooms including the upstairs.
After he was quiet, I gave him alot of praise:brushteeth: and a special treat ( he is a chowhound)
Don't be discouraged, just keep trying out various methods until one works for you.
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> Last weekend on the way back from the cottage we stopped into a KFC / Taco Bell restaurant and I brought him in - inside his crate.. After about 1 or 2 minutes he started barking like CRAZY!!! I didnt even know he could bak like this..lol I have no idea what got him so mental?!?! So the manager asked us to take him outside NOW!! it was pretty enbarassing..lol.. Then he continued his barking outside for another few minutes... And he has not barked since...
> 
> Why would he go so nuts in KFC/Taco Bell???
> 
> Ryan


Ryan, maybe he knew that you were going to have bad fast food and he was warning you off. LOL. 

Kubrick is not a barker at all. He barks once sometimes twice at the door and he is known to bark at his toys when playing (it's very cute). That's about it, but I can totally understand the annoying part of barking and am so glad Kubrick is good at that. He's barked at me once or twice for attention but a very loud and assertive SHUSH stopped him immediately. I find that shush works better than "quiet" probably because I do use a sound with him when he's doing something he's not supposed to do and it sounds a lot like shush (it's TCH). He responds very well to that sound.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ryan, that's too funny! Embarrassing, yes, but funny looking back on it. lol I'm sure it was something that set Beamer off. Maybe he smelled that Taco Bell chihuahua roaming the premises!!?  LOL

I agree, Kara, that it's totally normal for a dog to bark. After all, they are dogs and that's how they 'speak'! Like you, it's when they dont' stop after you've "assessed the situation" and let them know that you think it's all o.k. There's no more NEED to bark, so please guys........... SSSSSSSSHHHHHHH! sigh...... 

Ricky will be let out for whatever reason and from the deck he can see into other yards. If he spots any human on any balcony or in their yard, off he goes "wwwwwoooooowwoowwwoowwwwwoooooowoooooo" Then down the steps he runs to the fence to let them know that he's there and that he's still barking! ARGH!! Every time he does this, I will go down into the yard, to the fence, stand in front of him with my arms crossed and say "sssh/quiet" in a loud, deep voice. As soon as he's quiet, I say in a happy tone, "good boy. quiet." and then happily bounce back across the yard to the stairs, up to the deck and sometimes back into the house with Ricky following behind. 

It's tiring!! Sometimes, I can't physically do all that because I'm on the phone when I let him out or he starts the barking only after he's been in the yard for 10, 15 mins. or more. OR I'm still in my pj's and dont' want to be seen out there! lol (That's when the citronella spray collar comes in very handy!) Maybe that's when the neighbor decides to go out to hang her clothes on the line. Well, how dare she!!! Ricky lets her know he doesn't approve. 

I'm definitely going to start using that high-pitched "ay" or "ack" sound and see how that goes.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Marj, 

It IS tiring, I feel your pain, especially today. The princess has been pushing her limits with me.

She decided she didn't want to be brushed, so she ran, well....I chased her around the couch (her running, me walking of course) until she FINALLY pooped out and laid down. I swear, I wanted to sit back down and say screw it, but that is like telling her she is 'faster, stronger, smarter' than me, and that is NOT gonna fly. You give these lil' ones an inch, they will take a mile.

So after ALL that, I decided to take her for a walk, well......what does she do, to my dismay? She started barking at a lady passing us on the sidewalk! ARGHH! I had to flip her over and "AYK" at her.

*sigh*

She is now.....WAY too pooped to give me any crap.

The good news is, we passed a second person on the walk, and she didnt' bark, just looked up to me.

Being "alpha" dog today, is taking ALOT of work on my part. hah. But I guess nothing worthwhile is easy, ehh?

I have been out in my backyard looking like "hell warmed over", so that wouldn't shock my neighbors too much. ound: But yes, it can be tiring. I have noticed improvement (some days), so I will keep trudging along.

Just make the sound a unique one that the boys don't hear often. I think "no" is too common of a sound. I mean, we are women, we say NO all the time...or know, right? Because we know it all! 

Derek should be here ripping me on that comment here shortly! lol

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Marj,

The day just keeps getting better (not) Here's a laugh for ya!

I was prepping some baked ziti for tonight, since I Have to run to the DMV, my daughter could just pop in it the oven, right. Well, I had a wooden spoon with some ricotta cheese on it, that I gave to Gucci to lick off. I set it on a plastic plate on the floor right by me. Well, I turn around, Gucci is gone...and so is the spoon! OH cripes...I run around looking for her and she is burying it in my daughter's BED! ound: 

I think Missy cursed me with all this Hav-teen-rebellion talk! hah.

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"I run around looking for her and she is burying it in my daughter's BED!"

ROFLMAO !!! Oh my, what a sight!!! That little brat. lol You have to admit Guccigirl is one smart Havanese!! :biggrin1:

It is a lot of work sometimes, and I realize you have to put in what you want out of it, but boy oh boy... some days... sigh......

I meant to take the boys out for a walk today, but it flew by and now I have no time. I leave soon, with my 2nd, for a dentist visit. Hubby is out of town 'til late Saturday so that should be fun. ugh!

Thanks for your advice, Kara! I totally agree that 'no' isn't the right word, so am working on another sound.

Who said raising dogs was boring??


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

HaHAHAHHA.. GO GUCCI!!!! 

Its funny, Beamer will always dissapear and reapear so quietly... Freaks me out when he goes msising for more than 2 seconds, as i think he is up to no good... hes like a ninja..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ound: ound: That is funny!! Logan is like that, but he never goes anywhere, he seems to have a knack for hiding behind you, and when you look around for him, he moves too, and I end up calling for him, and he pops his face around my leg as if to say "what!! I have been here all the time"


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

> The day just keeps getting better (not) Here's a laugh for ya!
> 
> I was prepping some baked ziti for tonight, since I Have to run to the DMV, my daughter could just pop in it the oven, right. Well, I had a wooden spoon with some ricotta cheese on it, that I gave to Gucci to lick off. I set it on a plastic plate on the floor right by me. Well, I turn around, Gucci is gone...and so is the spoon! OH cripes...I run around looking for her and she is burying it in my daughter's BED!
> 
> ...


Kara, tee hee heee heee. The Gucci heiress is one smart cookie!!! but don't blame me! I was just looking for some consolation with my own growling bratty boy.

all you owners with young pups who never bark be warned-- Jasper never made a peep until he was 8 or 9 months and now he barks and growls at everything. We thought it was cute because it was so novel - we may have encouraged him unwillingly by cooing "you tough little dog" we don't think it is cute anymore--- so my advice would be to nip the barking in the bud---we are still working on it.


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

I am having a day like that to!!!! And I feel like whining! This was my first day of teaching piano for the fall and I was running around getting ready all morning - and it was raining, so I didn't take Marvin for a walk. I took him out with the umbrella several times and he went potty under our porch. But when my first student came, he was absolutely NUTS! He wouldn't stop jumping on and AT my students, nipping at my feet ( I guess this is what I get for letting him play with my socks when I take them off), barking at everything, and generally being annoying! He wouldn't go for the crate, or the porch. At one point he went upstairs and was barking at the closed bedroom door, wanting to get at my dirty laundry, I am sure! I was in the middle of teaching so finally, out of desperation (I'm embarrassed to admit this) I took a bunch of treats and broke them up in tiny pieces and scattered them around the kitchen floor. Crazy as it was, it distracted him enough to settle him down. I sure hope it gets over this SOON! The families aren't paying me to keep after my puppy! I think I will get some very, very special treat (any recommendations for something long lasting) that I will pull out next time. Maybe a new stinky chewbone.

Carol


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yikes, Carol!

You are going to have to see if you can get him to "settle down" when you have students over. Missing your walk probably didn't help much, but I know when they are *tired*, they are more apt to behave...ahem, NAP!

But you don't want a little monster on your hands acting up when someone comes over and then getting a treat for it, that might be something you will regret doing in the long run...but I understand the inclination.

I used to fill an empty thread spool with peanut butter when she was littler and she would chase that around trying to lick out all the peanut butter. I just pushed the peanut butter down with a knife...Or,you could try a Kong Toy w/ peanut butter. But really try to get him to sit/lay down and not jump, that is a really bad habit and some people say that makes them aggressive and/or think they are alpha and they try to run the show.

Flip him over to his back and cup you hand / fingers under his jaw, firmly, like a mother or pack-leader dog would and give a low growl or a sharp sound, like "EYP" or "aak", etc. and don't release the hold until he relaxes (submits) Usually it will take only a few seconds. I have had *alot of success* with this. (Thanks, Cesar!) LOL. I used to do when she would growl or act up as a puppy. Heck, I had to do it TWICE yesterday...yesterday was awful here. Once on the walk (in front of that lady) and another later that night when she was being pushy with my husband. (Her bratty day continued til she finally fell asleep!)

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Carol, does Marvin like kongs? I would make up a few with different things in it, kibble, wet food, peanut butter, carrots or whatever and then freeze them.
Each time a student comes, I would gate him in the kitchen with a new kong. Then having a student come, is a special thing for him too. Hope it works.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Carol, Kara and Laurie both have great suggestions. I think marvin just needs to learn to be in the kitchen once he has greeted your students and the kong is great way to distract him and let him know that students +extra special treats. 
fill it with a little bit of something he goes wild for. We use chicken and venison treats and a bit of either peanut butter or yogurt but I have heard cream cheese works really well too. There are several types of Kong like toys now-- my boys prefer the everlasting fun ball. they are lighter weight.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I would let try and make sure Marvin has his walk before the lesson whenever possible! Then have him sit when your student comes in and he gets a moment to say hello and then into his crate with a nice goody stuffed Kong toy! He will get to where he looks forward to lesson time! If he acts up and then is rewarded with treats all over the kitchen you're reinforcing the behavior you want to stop. :nono:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff rarely barks, but this morning there was a herd of deer in our back yard and he was none too pleased with that. He was barking his head off. It was kind of cute that he wanted to protect us -- well at least I think he was trying to protect us. He may have been trying to save his own hide.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have the problem where Brady is used to our constant attention and always wants to be playing or going on walks with us. I just bought this to distract him so I can get on the computer or take a break. He thinks my whole mornings should belong to him. Spoiled little dog:suspicious:. Anyway, this has worked very well. I put in a few of his treats (break them up) and he will stay occupied with it for a good 1/2 hour or so.

http://www.busybuddytoys.com/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=2


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That gizmo sounds great, Karen! I went the more expensive route and bought a second Hav to entertain Ricky!!!! LOL He can't roll Sammy around and break him open for treats, but they do keep themselves entertained for hours and I am no longer toy #1 24/7. :whoo:


----------

